# FS: Q6600, 2900XT, P35, RAM, HD's, WC Parts, MORE!!



## Geoff

*FS: ATI 2900XT, Asus P5K Deluxe, 750W PSU*

Before anyone starts asking, I am selling this stuff because I am going through one of my phases where I want to get away from the computer more and do other things, so if I don't have a computer that I can use to play games then I will be much less likely to spend countless hours on the computer, and spend more time working on school work and hanging out with friends.  I have thought about this for a while so this isn't a hasty decision.

*Everything here is in great condition and works perfectly!*

Now I am trying to avoid eBay and PayPal so I can avoid those fees and hassle, and try to give you guys a good deal.  All prices are negotiable and do not include shipping, however for most items shipping will only be around $5.


*ATI Diamond 2900XT - $185 *
*Includes Video Card, DVI-to-VGA Adapter, Misc Video Cables.*

*PCI-E x16*
*512MB GDDR3 512-Bit
*
*740MHz Core / 1650MHz Memory*
*DirectX10 Compatible*

*Silverstone 750W Power Supply - $115 *($200 @ Newegg) 
*Includes Power Supply Only.*

*Modular *
*750 Watts*
*+12V @ 60A*
*20+4 Pin 
*
*4x 6-Pin PCI-E / 1x 8-Pin PCI-E / 1x 8-Pin CPU*

*Seagate Barracuda 320GB Hard Drives - $45 *($80 @ Newegg)*SOLD!**
Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 4GB (4x 1GB) - $65 *($106 @ Newegg) *SOLD!**
LITE-ON DVD+/-RW Burners - $10 *($26 @ Newegg) *SOLD!*
*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 - $200 *($240 @ Newegg) *SOLD!
**Asus P5K Deluxe/WiFi-AP P35 - $120 *($190 @ Newegg) *SOLD!*


----------



## Instinct5

for the ram would u maybe sell 2 x 1gb sticks? and if so how much


----------



## Geoff

Instinct5 said:


> for the ram would u maybe sell 2 x 1gb sticks? and if so how much


If no one is interested in the 4GB kit, then yes I will sell them in pairs instead.  The price for a pair (2x 1GB) would be $35.


----------



## Instinct5

k ill keep checking


----------



## Geoff

If no one is interested in these parts in the next day or so, I'll put them on eBay.


----------



## ETSA

If I wasn't going to be away from my computer for awhile I would seriously consider buying the GPU and CPU, sorry though, I need a laptop currently, need to save the money.  Pretty good deals though.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Ahh, come on Geoff, you know you'll sell the stuff and build a new rig in a couple months anyway


----------



## Kornowski

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Ahh, come on Geoff, you know you'll sell the stuff and build a new rig in a couple months anyway



Yeah... Probably


----------



## Geoff

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Ahh, come on Geoff, you know you'll sell the stuff and build a new rig in a couple months anyway


hehe, we'll I'm hoping that won't happen, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Ramodkk

But you have one of if not the most kick-ass-like quad system in here!


----------



## vroom_skies

Why don't you just sell your gpu?
That way you prob wouldn't be able to game as you like, but if you ever wanted to get back into it then you could just buy a new gpu and be good to go.

Bob


----------



## taylormsj

Why only sellings the CPU water block not the rest?


----------



## Ambushed

Omega, you can't leave us. The end.

PS: Would you ship to New Zealand?


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> But you have one of if not the most kick-ass-like quad system in here!


hehe, thanks 



vroom_skies said:


> Why don't you just sell your gpu?
> That way you prob wouldn't be able to game as you like, but if you ever wanted to get back into it then you could just buy a new gpu and be good to go.
> 
> Bob


I have a laptop, so if I don't have a strong video card theres no reason for me to have two computers that can't play games, besides I really want to get out of gaming and more into some other hobbies.



taylormsj said:


> Why only sellings the CPU water block not the rest?


I'd love to sell all my parts as a kit, perhaps someone would be interested...



Ambushed said:


> Omega, you can't leave us. The end.
> 
> PS: Would you ship to New Zealand?


I'll try to keep posting here, but I will probably stop posting as much, lol.

I'd really rather ship only within the USA.


----------



## Ambushed

[-0MEGA-];924848 said:
			
		

> I'll try to keep posting here, but I will probably stop posting as much, lol.


Yeah you got to keep posting here, post everyday and stuff.



			
				[-0MEGA-];924848 said:
			
		

> I'd really rather ship only within the USA.


You sound like newegg, zzz.


----------



## lovely?

Ambushed said:


> You sound like newegg, zzz.



that made me lmao

anyways, check your PM's.


----------



## Geoff

Ambushed said:


> Yeah you got to keep posting here, post everyday and stuff.
> 
> 
> You sound like newegg, zzz.


Sorry, it's just that shipping charges are more expensive, and then you have to deal with customs and extra taxes :-/



lovely? said:


> that made me lmao
> 
> anyways, check your PM's.


Done, and PM'd back


----------



## Justin

and i was interested in the psu and gpu.  

guess i'll just have my uncle from virginia ship me parts.


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> and i was interested in the psu and gpu.
> 
> guess i'll just have my uncle from virginia ship me parts.


Sorry, it's just a huge pain to ship out of the country.  Now did you say that you would want to ship it to your Uncle and have him ship it to you?  Or are you talking about something completely different?


----------



## Justin

[-0MEGA-];925452 said:
			
		

> Sorry, it's just a huge pain to ship out of the country.  Now did you say that you would want to ship it to your Uncle and have him ship it to you?  Or are you talking about something completely different?



totally different. my uncle suggested i should buy parts from tigerdirect and he'll ship them over here. then i saw your offer for the 2900xt and thought why not just get that. it's a very good card and for a great price. 

my uncle said shipping out of your country to over would cost 30 dollars.


----------



## Geoff

Just an update, all items are going to go up on eBay tomorrow if no one has definite plans to buy them from here.  (Matt, i'll hold the motherboard for you until I hear back).


----------



## markallen

Hey Omega,I want the Q6600 and the Corsair ram.


----------



## Geoff

markallen said:


> Hey Omega,I want the Q6600 and the Corsair ram.


Alright, when you asked if I had any drives left, did you mean hard drives or the DVD Burners?

I have all 4 hard drives and one DVD Burner left.

Glad to see you finally got 100+ posts


----------



## markallen

[-0MEGA-];925599 said:
			
		

> Alright, when you asked if I had any drives left, did you mean hard drives or the DVD Burners?
> 
> I have all 4 hard drives and one DVD Burner left.
> 
> Glad to see you finally got 100+ posts



Yeah I finally reached 100 posts.Would I get any performence gains if I put two of your hard drives in raid?I already have one seagate already.


----------



## Geoff

markallen said:


> Yeah I finally reached 100 posts.Would I get any performence gains if I put two of your hard drives in raid?I already have one seagate already.


I always prefer going even, such as either 2 or 4.  Yes there would be some performance gain when transferring large files about (I usually average between 100-120MBps), however other then that and a slight improvement in loading times, you really won't notice a difference.  I don't want to lie to you and say you will see huge gains, because you wont.  But if you want a bit faster transfer speeds and want more space, then I must say $45 is a good deal for a 320GB hard drive.  Two of the drives I bought in November and the other two I bought last summer.


----------



## markallen

I didn't notice the ram was 4 sticks so I'll pass on it.So how much for the Q6600 and the one dvd burner you have left shipped to postal code 27889 and how do you want to get paid?


----------



## oregon

Hi omega, I'll buy a hard drive but I only have paypal. can you take an instant payment or something?


----------



## The_Beast

I'll take one Seagate Barracuda


I'll PM you


----------



## Geoff

markallen said:


> I didn't notice the ram was 4 sticks so I'll pass on it.So how much for the Q6600 and the one dvd burner you have left shipped to postal code 27889 and how do you want to get paid?


Oh come on 

Thats fine though, I'd say for the Q6600 and DVD Burner would be $210 shipped?  It's basically free shipping for you, and I'll ship it via USPS Priority Mail.



oregon said:


> Hi omega, I'll buy a hard drive but I only have paypal. can you take an instant payment or something?


PayPal is fine, for the hard drives it will be $45 + $5 S/H via USPS Priority.  I'll send you a PM once I get through all the ones I have now (damn 300 second wait time )



The_Beast said:


> I'll take one Seagate Barracuda
> 
> 
> I'll PM you


PM Sent.


----------



## markallen

Pm me your paypal addy and I'll send it.


----------



## Geoff

The processor and both DVD Burners have been sold, a few items are still pending.  If you want an item that says "sale pending", don't hesitate to PM me as that just means someone has said they may be interested, but nothing is final until I receive payment.

Thanks again guys for the purchases!

EDIT:  The RAM has also been sold!


----------



## lovely?

[-0MEGA-];925474 said:
			
		

> Just an update, all items are going to go up on eBay tomorrow if no one has definite plans to buy them from here.  (Matt, i'll hold the motherboard for you until I hear back).



thx.

i've decided to buy it when i get confirmation from newegg though, because i was told it could take a week or more before my credit card is refunded.


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> thx.
> 
> i've decided to buy it when i get confirmation from newegg though, because i was told it could take a week or more before my credit card is refunded.


I'll hold it just cause I like ya 

Just shoot me a PM when you get credited though.


----------



## lovely?

[-0MEGA-];926295 said:
			
		

> I'll hold it just cause I like ya
> 
> Just shoot me a PM when you get credited though.


who doesnt like me?

oh wait. dont answer that question. 

yeah will do.


----------



## The_Beast

You want a new hobby. How about raceing RC cars???


I'm selling my E-MAXX you want it???


----------



## Geoff

hehe, I'm also trying to save some money 

BTW, everyone who ordered (4 people), all of your items were shipped out today.


----------



## markallen

[-0MEGA-];926624 said:
			
		

> hehe, I'm also trying to save some money
> 
> BTW, everyone who ordered (4 people), all of your items were shipped out today.



Sweet.Thanks dude.I can't wait to try that quad core.So were you running it water cooled?What do you think I can get out of it air-cooled with say a Zalman cooler?


----------



## oregon

Thanks Omega, looking forward to the hard drive.


----------



## The_Beast

Omega your payment is in the mail


----------



## Geoff

markallen said:


> Sweet.Thanks dude.I can't wait to try that quad core.So were you running it water cooled?What do you think I can get out of it air-cooled with say a Zalman cooler?


You're welcome, I did have it watercooled but before that I was able to overclock it to 3.6GHz on an aftermarket air cooler.  I can give you some tips when you get it if you'd like.


oregon said:


> Thanks Omega, looking forward to the hard drive.


No problem. 



The_Beast said:


> Omega your payment is in the mail


Thanks, I'm saving the hard drive for you.


----------



## markallen

[-0MEGA-];927057 said:
			
		

> You're welcome, I did have it watercooled but before that I was able to overclock it to 3.6GHz on an aftermarket air cooler.  I can give you some tips when you get it if you'd like.



Any tips would be nice.If it will run at 3.6 Ghz man it should whoop my E6750....As soon as I get it installed which will be as soon as I get it I'll get with you.


----------



## Geoff

markallen said:


> Any tips would be nice.If it will run at 3.6 Ghz man it should whoop my E6750....As soon as I get it installed which will be as soon as I get it I'll get with you.


Sounds good, what motherboard do you have?  If it's the P35 or 680i then I should be able to help you better since since I've had those motherboards in the past.


----------



## markallen

[-0MEGA-];927387 said:
			
		

> Sounds good, what motherboard do you have?  If it's the P35 or 680i then I should be able to help you better since since I've had those motherboards in the past.



I have a Gigabyte with the P35 chipset.


----------



## markallen

Well now I want your Asus motherboard.I can send payment whenever?


----------



## Geoff

markallen said:


> Well now I want your Asus motherboard.I can send payment whenever?


I'll get back to you, theres 1-2 people before you that were interested.  I'm going to send them a PM and see if they are still interested.


----------



## ThatGuy16

You have any water cooling stuff left, or is it all gone?


----------



## markallen

[-0MEGA-];927696 said:
			
		

> I'll get back to you, theres 1-2 people before you that were interested.  I'm going to send them a PM and see if they are still interested.



Just let me know.I have paypal ready.Plus my bud wants my E6750 and he wants your board to put it on.


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> You have any water cooling stuff left, or is it all gone?


I have everything left, I was going to try and sell it all as a type of kit.  Are you interested?



markallen said:


> Just let me know.I have paypal ready.Plus my bud wants my E6750 and he wants your board to put it on.


I PM'd the person who was interested, so I'm just waiting to hear back.  I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## markallen

[-0MEGA-];928076 said:
			
		

> I have everything left, I was going to try and sell it all as a type of kit.  Are you interested?
> 
> 
> I PM'd the person who was interested, so I'm just waiting to hear back.  I'll be sure to let you know.



Don't worry about my bud changed his mind.


----------



## Geoff

markallen said:


> Don't worry about my bud changed his mind.


Ok, the other seller is still planning on going through with it anyways.




*Because I have received so many PM's and requests here, if anyone is waiting to here back from me or if anyone is interested in ordering some other parts, please send me a PM.*


----------



## lovely?

man it has got to be torture going from what was essentially a 12GHZ computer to a 1.8GHZ one lol (dont lecture me on how they don't add up please)


----------



## mep916

Received the optical drive today. You're faster than Newegg and did a great job with the packaging. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> man it has got to be torture going from what was essentially a 12GHZ computer to a 1.8GHZ one lol (dont lecture me on how they don't add up please)


Thats not how you add them up! 

I'm actually surprised, besides when it comes to games I never notice a difference between using my desktop vs my current laptop.



mep916 said:


> Received the optical drive today. You're faster than Newegg and did a great job with the packaging.
> 
> Thanks again.


Thanks!  Glad it came in great condition!


----------



## markallen

I can't hardly wait till my stuff gets here.

Thanks again Omega


----------



## Geoff

markallen said:


> I can't hardly wait till my stuff gets here.
> 
> Thanks again Omega


You're welcome 

It should be coming in the mail today.  If not then at least it's via USPS so they deliver on Saturday.


----------



## markallen

[-0MEGA-];929202 said:
			
		

> You're welcome
> 
> It should be coming in the mail today.  If not then at least it's via USPS so they deliver on Saturday.



Yeah I figured it would be today plus I'm off work so it works out perfect.


----------



## Jet

OMEGA, those hard drives would sell for a whole lot more on eBay.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Jet said:


> OMEGA, those hard drives would sell for a whole lot more on eBay.



Shhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Jet said:


> OMEGA, those hard drives would sell for a whole lot more on eBay.



Ibought one of those Cudas and glad he soldthm at a great price..Thanks OMEGA


----------



## mep916

zer0_c00l said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh.



ha ha. For real...

Omega's tryin to hook us up with some deals and save himself some money by not paying numerous fees, that's all. He knows the ebay prices.


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> OMEGA, those hard drives would sell for a whole lot more on eBay.





zer0_c00l said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh.





zer0_c00l said:


> Ibought one of those Cudas and glad he soldthm at a great price..Thanks OMEGA


hehe, I could have gotten maybe $50-$60 each on eBay, but when you factor in the eBay fees the gain wouldn't have been that much.  Besides, I'd rather sell to you guys first and give you a good deal


----------



## Jet

I'd buy the rest if I didn't already have enough space


----------



## lovely?

lol.

omega check your pm's i'm kind of stuck here...


----------



## oregon

Got the hard drive yesterday, and it's working perfectly. Thanks Omega!


----------



## Geoff

oregon said:


> Got the hard drive yesterday, and it's working perfectly. Thanks Omega!


Thats great to hear!  And you're welcome!


----------



## markallen

I got the Q6600 and the dvd burner today and both work perfectly.Thanks so much again..


----------



## Geoff

markallen said:


> I got the Q6600 and the dvd burner today and both work perfectly.Thanks so much again..


You're welcome 


I updated the for sale list as well.


----------



## ETSA

I don't know now if you would be able to get 190.00 for the 2900XT considering the 3870 is 190.00 now and well...

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=857&model2=1060&chart=318

Maybe if you had the 1GB DDR4 version...

Come down on the price...?



PM if we can knock it down a bit.

I can only may so much for something not so much better...

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=857&model2=727&chart=318


----------



## Geoff

How about $175 shipped?  On eBay they are going for $200+, since they are better then the 3870 when it comes to memory bandwidth.


----------



## The_Beast

Well I didn't get the HDD today but it should be here monday or tuesday 

The rest of my parts come in Tuesday 

pretty good timing


----------



## zer0_c00l

GOT MY HHD today..thanks alot..getting ready to hook it up.


----------



## Geoff

zer0_c00l said:


> GOT MY HHD today..thanks alot..getting ready to hook it up.


Thats great!  Hopefully it works well for you.


----------



## ETSA

Sorry, no thanks omega, but good luck selling it.


----------



## JlCollins005

omega what all do u have left and what do u have as far as water cooling and what u lookin to get for it


----------



## ThatGuy16

JlCollins005 said:


> omega what all do u have left and what do u have as far as water cooling and what u lookin to get for it



Sorry, i already have dibs on his WC stuff


----------



## Geoff

JlCollins005 said:


> omega what all do u have left and what do u have as far as water cooling and what u lookin to get for it


Everything on the first page is what I currently have left, unfortunately the WC parts are being sold to ThatGuy16. 


ThatGuy16 said:


> Sorry, i already have dibs on his WC stuff


----------



## ThatGuy16

I can't beleive your 2900XT isn't gone yet, thats a great deal!


----------



## ETSA

lol, did omega tell you to say that?


----------



## Geoff

ETSA said:


> lol, did omega tell you to say that?


lol, no he didn't.  I'm just going to sell it on eBay, since they are going for anywhere from $190-$220.


----------



## markallen

If I didn't have some medical bills pop up I would buy it..I do want it some kind of bad...


----------



## Geoff

I'll probably create a new thread once I get the last few final money orders in the mail.


----------



## The_Beast

Just got it 


Packing looks really good, tomm. I get the rest of my parts


----------



## Geoff

The_Beast said:


> Just got it
> 
> 
> Packing looks really good, tomm. I get the rest of my parts



Thats great!  Hopefully it works well for you.


----------



## evil-xxx

I want that graphic card soooooo much but I live in Asia ahhhhhhhh!

omega,what I wanna tell is you really get mature to keep game away.you are my,no,our example.


----------



## Geoff

evil-xxx said:


> I want that graphic card soooooo much but I live in Asia ahhhhhhhh!
> 
> omega,what I wanna tell is you really get mature to keep game away.you are my,no,our example.


lol, thanks.  It's hard, but I've been able to spend much more time outside and spend some more time working on my car, which is better then sitting in my room for hours playing games.

I'm sure I'll change my mind at some point though and buy a nice computer again.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];934148 said:
			
		

> I'm sure I'll change my mind at some point though and buy a nice computer again.



I hope your joking. Please don't, you need a girlfriend, then you will never think of gaming ever again.


----------



## Kornowski

MatrixEVO said:


> I hope your joking. Please don't, you need a girlfriend, then you will never think of gaming ever again.



That's not true


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> I hope your joking. Please don't, you need a girlfriend, then you will never think of gaming ever again.


haha, I hope I won't, but I'm sure at some point I'll want to.  Hey Ryan, wan't to buy my video card?


----------



## newguy5

[-0MEGA-];935515 said:
			
		

> haha, I hope I won't, but I'm sure at some point I'll want to.  Hey Ryan, wan't to buy my video card?



haha, ever seen dane cook's standup on not having a girlfriend vs having one?  he said it's like you are walking in the rain by a house party and you stop and see inside and all you want to do is be in the house for the party.  he said when you have a girlfriend it's like you're in that house party and all you want to do is get the hell out!  haha, i love it.


----------



## evil-xxx

newguy5 said:


> haha, ever seen dane cook's standup on not having a girlfriend vs having one?  he said it's like you are walking in the rain by a house party and you stop and see inside and all you want to do is be in the house for the party.  he said when you have a girlfriend it's like you're in that house party and all you want to do is get the hell out!  haha, i love it.



hahahahahaha,perfect comparison


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

this is a longshot but did our WC stuff sold to ThatGuy16 yet? by any chance if it's not, can i have it?! lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Already sold to me lol


----------



## Geoff

WhiteFireDragon said:


> this is a longshot but did our WC stuff sold to ThatGuy16 yet? by any chance if it's not, can i have it?! lol


Ya, he already bought it.  Sorry


----------



## lovely?

hey omega that mb should be here today yeah?

anyways i had a question... you did send the wireless card and antennae right? dont mean to sound greedy lol just wondering.


----------



## The_Beast

That HDD is running nice and cool

system temps : 31C
CPU temps : 27C


----------



## Geoff

The_Beast said:


> That HDD is running nice and cool
> 
> system temps : 31C
> CPU temps : 27C


Thats great to hear!


----------



## lovely?

hey everyone, just an update. Geoff is selling some quality stuff here, the motherboard i bought has allowed me to overclock my e4500 to 3GHZ, and run my ddr800 OCZ ram at 1066mhz and 5-5-5-15, which is nuts.

thanks again Geoff hope the rest sells.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Got the WC stuff today


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> hey everyone, just an update. Geoff is selling some quality stuff here, the motherboard i bought has allowed me to overclock my e4500 to 3GHZ, and run my ddr800 OCZ ram at 1066mhz and 5-5-5-15, which is nuts.
> 
> thanks again Geoff hope the rest sells.


Thanks!  And yes, thats one of the best P35 motherboards there are, it cost me $299 when it first came out.



ThatGuy16 said:


> Got the WC stuff today


Thats great to hear that everything came in good shape!  Let me know when you get it installed.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Just got it installed. That took all day, now im tired


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> Just got it installed. That took all day, now im tired


hehe, same with me.  Hopefully you will get some good temps and be able to overclock higher!


----------

